# First fatties and done on a gas grill



## smokinhusker (Jan 13, 2011)

I found the Fatties while checking out the Canadian Bacon and just couldn't stand it because they looked so mouthwatering.

I made two and a pan of stuffed bell peppers for elk hunting camp as a surprise. Didn't have a smoker so I improvised and smoked them on my gas grill with charcoal and apple wood. They were a huge hit needless to say and I now have a Masterbuilt Digital Electric Smokehouse thanks to my other half!

I only have a few photos cause I had to take them with my phone.

Fattie on the left is Ground Chuck rolled around A1 sauce, cheddar cheese and bacon

Fattie on the right is Bob Evans Sage Sausage rolled around scrambled eggs, gouda cheese and bacon  








Here's the finished products. Breakfast one on the left this time and Cheeseburger on the right.







I sliced them at hunting camp and warmed them up on the grill. 6 guys went ape over these!

Thanks to all for the tips and inspiration!

Alesia


----------



## jmk3921 (Jan 13, 2011)

Great looking fatties,I bet they went quickly.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice looking fatties right there!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice Looking Fatties but no Sliced Pics...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Now those are some mighty fine looking fatties there Alesia.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the great encouraging comments-I'll definitely be making more.

I did find a blurry pic of one slice I took with my phone camera but I can't get any photos to upload. I'll try again later.


----------

